
Ask HN: How do you capture company wide learnings? - schappim
I was thinking about the difference between the original Tesla Roadster and a model 3, and how Tesla would have learned so much from the Roadster.<p>How would these learnings have been captured?<p>How does your company capture learnings?<p>How do you personally capture learnings?
======
kirubakaran
This is why I've been building [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)

Tools like Confluence, Notion, etc require someone to spend time capturing
this specifically, and that's why it never works out, imho. You get stale
documents at best.

You need a tool that integrates with your workflow, where it can save the
signals you generate and also when you do need to take a note manually, you do
it in a way that doesn't break your flow.

I can't speak to the Roadster case you asked about of course, but capturing
tribal knowledge and making it accessible is one of the big goals for Histre.

~~~
skewart
Histre looks really cool. I just signed up to give it a spin. Capturing
knowledge on top of web browsing is a great idea. Have you thought about
integrating with email and/or messaging to capture knowledge shared there too?

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks! I'd love to hear your feedback. My email is in my profile.

Yes, I plan to do that. I've integrated two "sources" so far: Telegram and
Hacker News. I'll add email and Slack next. I think filtering messages such
that ordinary chit chat is separated from various important content and
grouped by subject, it would be an awesome tool.

